# boom's 20g Long Journal



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Ill be starting my thread here about my 20g long tank along with some comments/suggestions that you guys can share with me. This is my first time doing an Iwagumi scape so please bare with me. Not an expert of plants as well and what not so yeahhh... 

Anyway, today I started to setup the tank with my layout and stuff, just to see how the tank looks like 

I used 1bag of fluval flora and above half bag of ADA Amazonia 1. Installed the Lily Pipes as well, just to see how it looks like as well lol. Also please ignore the stand it is in now lol, I know its not that best looking but it is very sturdy!

Im planning to do emersed setup of HC Cuba just to get a carpeting plant OR DHG. But I have to wait till all of my other stuff comes in ^^,

So here's the question for you people out there:
Do I just stock them with HC and DHG? Like DHG where the rocks are and HC for the open spaces?
Is the layout okay? What needs to be done to improve the scape?
Is the light that im going to get too much?(Im getting the coralife 30" 2X6500K)
Is it much better that I do emersed setup or just go ahead and plant them when I get all of my stuff?

p.s.
My pics are not really great just took them with a crappy phone, however ill try to borrow my gf's DSLR so I can provide much better pics


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I would change the rockwork on the left side, maybe add more and then space the rocks on the right side out a little bit

do a dry start with DHG in the back, and HC in the front, maybe some downoi or staurogyne repens between the rocks?

you didn't mention if your light was T5HO or T5NO
T5HO would give great growth on an iwagumi, but prepare for maintenance

these are all of my personal opinions


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> I would change the rockwork on the left side, maybe add more and then space the rocks on the right side out a little bit
> 
> do a dry start with DHG in the back, and HC in the front, maybe some downoi or staurogyne repens between the rocks?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input bro! 
Yes! I forgot to mention its T5HO.
As for the rocks Ill see what I can do with my next scape lol. Been thinking as well if I should space them out xD


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Today I received my Hydor ETH 200 in-line heater and omg it is big! D: I never expected that to be that big! :O

Anyway,
When growing HC and DHG, is it much better to go with pressurized co2? Or a DIY co2 can manage it?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Have fun with this setup buddy!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> Today I received my Hydor ETH 200 in-line heater and omg it is big! D: I never expected that to be that big! :O
> 
> Anyway,
> When growing HC and DHG, is it much better to go with pressurized co2? Or a DIY co2 can manage it?


I use a Hydro Heatcable Substrate heating in my 75g tank. I think it's really amazing and works impressively.

As you saw my videos of my own 20G long, I grow HC and DHG very easily with just DIY CO2.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuuude, where did u get that 20g long *.*
i also just use DIY co2


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Jaysan said:


> Have fun with this setup buddy!


Will sure do buddy!



Will said:


> I use a Hydro Heatcable Substrate heating in my 75g tank. I think it's really amazing and works impressively.
> 
> As you saw my videos of my own 20G long, I grow HC and DHG very easily with just DIY CO2.


Yeah ive tested out the heater today, WORKS LIKE A CHARM i should say!  Im still jealous of your 20g tank  hopefully my tank would flourish like that



iBetta said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuude, where did u get that 20g long *.*
> i also just use DIY co2


I got it from BA North York, thanks to Jaysan for helping me grab the tank!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> Yeah ive tested out the heater today, WORKS LIKE A CHARM i should say!  Im still jealous of your 20g tank  hopefully my tank would flourish like that


I'll help you where I can- and thanks! I know you'll do fine with it though.

PS, I have 72W of t5ho over mine, and eco complete substrate. with the 2l diy co2. it's grown everything super well except Red Neassea. which hasnt died but grows slow


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

[/QUOTE]I got it from BA North York, thanks to Jaysan for helping me grab the tank! [/QUOTE]

OMG NOW they have it?!?! last time they didnt have any so i just picked up a standard 15g.......i can see myself changing it in the future....

quick tip on your plants: make sure you have some sort of separator (like those plastic moulding) UNDERNEATH the substrate separating the hg and hc...or else overtime their runners will mix in with hc and it will look like a mess. if you only put a separator ON the substrate, the runners will shoot out under it, so it wont help.

best to use those black plastic ones you use as borders in gardens . sorry i dont know the proper terminology for those. u can also use cardboard out into strips


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> I'll help you where I can- and thanks! I know you'll do fine with it though.
> 
> PS, I have 72W of t5ho over mine, and eco complete substrate. with the 2l diy co2. it's grown everything super well except Red Neassea. which hasnt died but grows slow


Thanks Will! Im still waiting for my light to get shipped, anyone of you guys ever dealt with aquariumplants.com? I ordered the light Jan. 11 now its 17th and it isnt even shipped yet -_____-

I got it from BA North York, thanks to Jaysan for helping me grab the tank! [/QUOTE]

OMG NOW they have it?!?! last time they didnt have any so i just picked up a standard 15g.......i can see myself changing it in the future....

quick tip on your plants: make sure you have some sort of separator (like those plastic moulding) UNDERNEATH the substrate separating the hg and hc...or else overtime their runners will mix in with hc and it will look like a mess. if you only put a separator ON the substrate, the runners will shoot out under it, so it wont help.

best to use those black plastic ones you use as borders in gardens . sorry i dont know the proper terminology for those. u can also use cardboard out into strips [/QUOTE]

Will sure do! But I might just stick to just HC carpeting the whole tank


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I only dealt with them once while working for Alternative Aquariums. Received some nice boxes of plants from them. That was 4 years ago though.

I did hear from someone in the Us just recently about their trouble receiving a plant order from them. They said after 12 or so days it had not been shipped- even though they had paid for express next day arrival! It took him several calls to get someone on the phone and have it sent.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> I only dealt with them once while working for Alternative Aquariums. Received some nice boxes of plants from them. That was 4 years ago though.
> 
> I did hear from someone in the Us just recently about their trouble receiving a plant order from them. They said after 12 or so days it had not been shipped- even though they had paid for express next day arrival! It took him several calls to get someone on the phone and have it sent.


Ohh man... The order process is still processing, left them several emails but I haven't gotten any response from them yet.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> Ohh man... The order process is still processing, left them several emails but I haven't gotten any response from them yet.


Call them- the other person I mentioned received no reply to their emails.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> Call them- the other person I mentioned received no reply to their emails.


Thanks, I will give them a call tomorrow to see what's going on with my order. I'm expecting it shouldn't take that long once they ship out the goods.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What kind of lights did you get? I've been using the Odyssea T5HO from www.aquatraders.com on my 20G long.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> What kind of lights did you get? I've been using the Odyssea T5HO from www.aquatraders.com on my 20G long.


I got this fixture:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Coralife_T_5_Twin_Lamp_Fixtures_p/esu00009.htm?1=1&CartID=0
Freshwater Bulbs

If you don't mind, how much did you get your fixture for? And is my light too much for the tank?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> I got this fixture:
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/Coralife_T_5_Twin_Lamp_Fixtures_p/esu00009.htm?1=1&CartID=0
> Freshwater Bulbs
> 
> If you don't mind, how much did you get your fixture for? And is my light too much for the tank?


For $39.90 plus shipping, I got this fixture: 24" 48W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series (FW/ Planted)
including Freshwater Bulbs at no extra charge. (I've swapped 1/3 of the bulbs out for Coralife Colourmax 5000K Pink Bulbs as ths included bulbs are too yellowish for my liking)

The light you got is it a 24" or a 30"?

I use three of the ones I linked to above, spanning accross two 20G long tanks that sit back to back. (3 x 48W Lights over 2 x 20G Long tanks). I don't think it's too much light if you are running co2.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> For $39.90 plus shipping, I got this fixture: 24" 48W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series (FW/ Planted)
> including Freshwater Bulbs at no extra charge. (I've swapped 1/3 of the bulbs out for Coralife Colourmax 5000K Pink Bulbs as ths included bulbs are too yellowish for my liking)
> 
> The light you got is it a 24" or a 30"?
> ...


Yes, I got the 30" fixture. Just now I received an email that the light is going to be shipped and expected delivery is Jan 23rd.

Also, I'd like to ask about planting HC Cuba, is there any particular angle that I need to plant it? Or just plant and go? I do know that you have to plant it in small clumps apart from each other for carpeting. Do you you use any root tabs?

Also, I will update you guys once I receive the fixture


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes I've been using Root Tabs. I planted mostly full pots, without separating it into clumps. (two full pots and one pot was broken into 3 peices.)

To plant I cut the rockwool below to the plant to less than 1cm thickness.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOMG!!!
SORRY FOR THE RANT BUT AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM IS THE WORSTTT!!!
I HAVE CANCELLED A PREVIOUS ORDER AND THATS WHAT THE HAVE SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!! 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAD RIGHT NOW! >______________<

I might consider getting the same light as yours as its a lot much cheaper, how's the shipping from them? Do they ship items right away?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOMG!!!
> SORRY FOR THE RANT BUT AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM IS THE WORSTTT!!!
> I HAVE CANCELLED A PREVIOUS ORDER AND THATS WHAT THE HAVE SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAD RIGHT NOW! >______________<
> ...


What do you mean- you cancelled a shipped order?

Shipping from Aquatraders is very respectable. They ship the orders out next day. I think it was about $15 for each light and the longest of two shipments took 11 or 12 days (including a weekend). Not bad considering it sat at Customs for two days. It was shipped USPS- no additional charges or fees.

Keep in mind that the Aquatraders come in 24" and 36" but I dont think 30". Also, you can see there are 2,3 and 4 bulb fixtures.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> What do you mean- you cancelled a shipped order?
> 
> Shipping from Aquatraders is very respectable. They ship the orders out next day. I think it was about $15 for each light and the longest of two shipments took 11 or 12 days (including a weekend). Not bad considering it sat at Customs for two days. It was shipped USPS- no additional charges or fees.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Aquatraders come in 24" and 36" but I dont think 30". Also, you can see there are 2,3 and 4 bulb fixtures.


No, it was an order before that needed to be cancelled. But instead they shipped that one, none the less I would just sell that Eheim 2213 >_>.

The 24" one was extendable to 30" right, and you are using the same fixture am I right?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I am using the 24"... but like I said, I have 3 of them, accross 2 20G longs...

like the two tanks go this way = and the three lights go this way |||


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> I am using the 24"... but like I said, I have 3 of them, accross 2 20G longs...
> 
> like the two tanks go this way = and the three lights go this way |||


WOW! O_O You think a single fixture would be okay for a 20g long across? Hows the mounting legs, are they stable if I were to stretch them across?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They are not the best legs but they did work.

If you put low light plants on both the side walls then should be fine.

the 3 bulb odyssea lights haf different legs, much strudier looking. Havent tried them though.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im still worried on extending that till 30" is there any lock at the end of the legs?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have mine mounted above the tanks. (pic shows only 2/3 of the lighting I' using now, as I need more once the plants grew in dense).










The extending legs are not great...They should be longer so theres more stability. I'm sure someone could easily hang this light on wires or even a PVC mount also.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> I have mine mounted above the tanks. (pic shows only 2/3 of the lighting I' using now, as I need more once the plants grew in dense).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting it up Will! That was very informative, I might stick with the fixture with aquariumplants.com just need to call them since its the cheapest I can find lol with good mounting legs


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> Thanks for posting it up Will! That was very informative, I might stick with the fixture with aquariumplants.com just need to call them since its the cheapest I can find lol with good mounting legs


http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-3x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52314p.htm


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-3x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52314p.htm


Looked at that earlier, but seems too much overkill for what im stocking the tank O_O


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-3x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52314p.htm


Will, have you tested to stretch the brackets of the 24" odyssea fixture? If som how does it do on top of the 30" long tank? Does it bend down? Is there a lock at the end of the extendable bracket?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Theres no lock, it sinks about 1/2". Using some coat hanger wire I think you put but them from front to back to keep it raised propper.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

GOT THE LIGHTS TODAY WOOOOOOOOT!!! 
Thanks to Evans11 !!

The light is Aquaticlife 30" 2 T5HO

Heres a FTS and a closer look on layout. 

In two weeks or so, I should be able to put some plants on the tank


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Loving it, nice work.


----------

